# جهاز المحلل الطيفي للضوء Spectro photometer



## محمد مصلح النمر (18 مايو 2010)

جهاز المحلل الطيفي للضوء​Spectro photometer​ 
نظرية اللون الأبيض

الضوء الأبيض يحوي على ألوان الطيف و إن الأجسام التي تظهر ملونة فهي في الحقيقة تمتص جزء من موجة الضوء و تقوم بعكس الأخر الذي يعبر عن لون الجسم 
مثال :
المادة التي تمتص اللون البنفسجي تظهر بلون أصفر إلى أصفر مخضر

مبدأ عمل جهاز السبيكترو :
مِقْيَاسُ الطّيْف أو السبكترومتر وهو آلة تنشر الضوء إلى ألوان الطيف وتعرضه للدراسة. 
فذرات وجزيئات كل المواد تبث الضوء عندما تسخن في درجات حرارة عالية. ويختلف النمط الضوئي الذي تبثه كل مادة. وهكذا فإن الخبراء يمكنهم التعرف على المادة أو تحديد تركيبها الكيميائي بتحليل طيفها.

المخطط الصندوقي لجهاز السبيكترو :





المنبع الضوئي :
يزودنا بالطاقة الضوئية اللازمة لاستعمالها في الجهاز و للحصول على منبع ضوئي يمكن استعمال الاجسام الصلبة التي تعطي بتسخينها اشعاعات ضوئية كما يمكن استخدام شحانت كهربائية تمرر داخل غازات مناسبة.
· الاجسام الصلبة : توضع ضمن حبابة زجاجية مفرغة او تحوي على غازات معينة و هي غالبا من التنغستين 
· شحنات كهربائية داخل غازات مناسبة : مثل المصابيح التي تحتوي على الهالوجين و تعطي طيفا في المجال المرئي و فوق البنفسجي.





شروط منبع الاشعاع المستخدم في جهاز السبيكتروفوتوميتر:
1. يجب ان يعطي بشك مثالي خرج ثابت و منتظم من الاشعاع ضمن مجال طيفي واسع و هذا يتطلب تغذية منتظمة وثابتة من وحدات التغذية
2. يجب ان تكون الاشارة الصادرة في معظم الحالات على شكل اشعاع مستمر في المنطقة المدروسة
3. يجب ان يصدر منبع الاشعاع اشارة قابلة للقياس.

طريقة عمل المنبع:
تقوم اللمبة بارسال اشعاع يركز هذا الاشعاع في محرق العدسة
فتخرج الاشعة متوازية و هذه الاشعة المتوازية نمررها ضمن انبوب اسود نضع عدسة اخرى فتخرج من المحرق على الموشور.
وبالتالي يخرج لدينا طيف مرئي و أشعة تحت حمراء و فوق بنفسجي و لكننا نريد فقط الضوء المرئي لذلك نستعمل شق ميكانيكي بحيث نحصل على الضوء المرئي بالكمية المطلوبة .
ثم يخرج الضوء الى الخلية الضوئية ثم الى المكبر فالخرج.

ناخب طول الموجة :

1. القديمة : عرض حزمة التمرير لها ( 50 nm ) و تعمل على مبدء إمتصاص الطاقة و عكس الحزمة 
2. التداخل IF :هي عبارة عن سطوح عاكسة متوضعة بالقرب من بعضها و يفصل بينها طبقة عازلة تمتص الإشارة الضوئية و تعطي على خرجها إشارة ضوئية شبه احادية الطيف 
3. المونوكرموميتر : تستخدم موشور أو عدة مواشير حيث تمتص الضوء و ترسل إشارة أحادية الطيف على خرجها و تكون هناك إزاحة بين المستقبلة و المرسلة و تزود بشبكة إنعراج تسمح بمرور 


حزمة ضيقة و محددة في حال إستخدام
 موشور احادي عرض حزمة
 التمرير ( 4 nm ) أما عدة مواشير
 ( 0.5 nm ( 


الحساسات الضوئية :

1. الخلايا الضوئية : 
يستخدم غالباً خلايا من ثلاث طبقات 

أ‌. الشفافة العلوية 
ب‌. الحساسة 
ت‌. الناقلة

تعمل على الشكل التالي عندما يسقط الضوء على الخلية فإنه ينفذ أولاً من الطبقة الشفافة ليسقط على الحساسة التي تستقبل هذه الفوتونات فتثار و تصدر إلكترونات هذه الإلكترونات تستقبل من الطبقة الناقلة و تمرر هذا التيار إلى الدارات الخاصة من أجل قياسة لأنه يتناسب و كمية الضوء الساقط

إن إستجابتها ترددية بالنسبة للضوء الساقط و هي غير خطية و حساسيتها قليلة لذلك استعيض عنها بامضاعفات الضوءية

2. المضاعفات الضوئية :
يتألف من أنبوب مفرغ من الهواء و يحوي على مجموعة مصاعد14 و مهبط مطلي بمادة حساسة للضو حيث أنها تصدر إلكترونات عندما تسقط عليها فوتونات الضوء
إن فرق الكمون بين المصعد الأول و المهبط ( 100 v ) و نفسة بين المصعد الثاني و الأول 
الإلكترونات الصادرة عن المهبط تستقبل من المصعد الأول 

و بإصطدامها به فإنها تحرر المزيد من الإلكترونات التي تستقبل با المصعد التالي و تتكرر العملي على عدد المصاعد فتنتج إشارة تتناسب مع الضوء الهابط على المهبط
تتميز بخطيتها و حساسيتها العالية للضوء لذلك يجب أن توضع في ظلام دامس


طريقة عمل الجهاز:
يُحفظ مقياس الطيف النموذجي في وعاء يحجب الضوء الذي لا تُرغب دراسته. ويدخل الضوء عن طريق فتحة دخول ضيقة ويمر عبر عدسة متسامتة أو عدسة تسديد. وتحول هذه العدسة الضوء إلى حزمة من الأشعة الضوئية المتوازية. ويمر الضوء المتوازي بعد ذلك من خلال منشور حيث يتم تفريقه إلى ألوان الطيف. وتركز عدسة أخرى الضوء في فتحة الخروج. ولا يمكن لأكثر من لون واحد للضوء المرور عبر هذه الفتحة في وقت واحد. ولهذا فإن الموشور يجب أن يدار لجلب مزيد من الألوان لتخرج من الفتحة حتى يتم فحص ألوان الطيف بأكملها. ويسجل مقياس دائري زاوية المنشور الذي يمكن بوساطته تحديد طول موجة الضوء.




مخطط دارة المحلل الطيفي للضوء ( ثنائي الحزمة الضوئية ):
وحدات الحساب والاظهار​
ناخب طول الموجة​
عدسات
تجميع


منبع ضوئي​
عينة​مرجعية​
عبنة التجربة​
عدسات تجميع

عدسات تجميع

لاقط ضوئي​
لاقط ضوئي​

بالنسبة للمقاييس الضوئية ثنائية الحزمة عن طريق تجزئة الحزمة الضوئية الخارجة عن المنبع الى قسمين :
· القسم الاول يوجه الى العينة المرجعية
· القسم الثاني يوجه الى عينة التجربة
وذلك لمقارنة الاشارة الضوئية الناتجة عن قسم عينة التجربة بالنســـــــــبة لاشــــــــــــارة مرجعية و تستخدم غالبا في قياس نسبة تركيز المادة المراد معايرتها بالتجربة. و من المفروض ان تكون العينة المرجعية مماثلة فـــــي التركيب لعينة التجربة باستثناء المادة المراد معايرتها و لمعرفة تركيز عينة مجهولة يجب اجراء القياس على عينة مماثلة تماما و معلومة التركيز.
و بمقارنة الجهود الناتجة على مخارج دارات الاستقبال بين عينة التجربة المجهولة و العينة المعلومة التركيز و يتم حساب قيمة تركيز العينة المجهولة .

تم بعونه تعالى​​


----------



## ابو مثاب (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا كتير ياهندسه


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد مصلح النمر قال:


> جهاز المحلل الطيفي للضوء​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مبدأ عمل جهاز السبيكترو :
مِقْيَاسُ الطّيْف أو السبكترومتر وهو آلة تنشر الضوء إلى ألوان الطيف وتعرضه للدراسة. 
فذرات وجزيئات كل المواد تبث الضوء عندما تسخن في درجات حرارة عالية. ويختلف النمطالضوئي الذي تبثه كل مادة. وهكذا فإن الخبراء يمكنهم التعرف على المادة أو تحديدتركيبها الكيميائي بتحليل طيفها.

المخطط الصندوقي لجهاز السبيكترو :





المنبع الضوئي :
يزودنا بالطاقة الضوئية اللازمة لاستعمالها في الجهاز و للحصول على منبع ضوئي يمكن استعمال الاجسام الصلبة التي تعطي بتسخينها اشعاعات ضوئية كما يمكن استخدام شحانت كهربائية تمرر داخل غازات مناسبة.
· الاجسام الصلبة : توضع ضمن حبابة زجاجية مفرغة او تحوي على غازات معينة و هي غالبا من التنغستين 
· شحنات كهربائية داخل غازات مناسبة : مثل المصابيح التي تحتوي على الهالوجين و تعطي طيفا في المجال المرئي و فوق البنفسجي.





شروط منبع الاشعاع المستخدم في جهاز السبيكتروفوتوميتر:
1. يجب ان يعطي بشك مثالي خرج ثابت و منتظم من الاشعاع ضمن مجال طيفي واسع و هذا يتطلب تغذية منتظمة وثابتة من وحدات التغذية
2. يجب ان تكون الاشارة الصادرة في معظم الحالات على شكل اشعاع مستمر في المنطقة المدروسة
3. يجب ان يصدر منبع الاشعاع اشارة قابلة للقياس.

طريقة عمل المنبع:
تقوم اللمبة بارسال اشعاع يركز هذا الاشعاع في محرق العدسة
فتخرج الاشعة متوازية و هذه الاشعة المتوازية نمررها ضمن انبوب اسود نضع عدسة اخرى فتخرج من المحرق على الموشور.
وبالتالي يخرج لدينا طيف مرئي و أشعة تحت حمراء و فوق بنفسجي و لكننا نريد فقط الضوء المرئي لذلك نستعمل شق ميكانيكي بحيث نحصل على الضوء المرئي بالكمية المطلوبة .
ثم يخرج الضوء الى الخلية الضوئية ثم الى المكبر فالخرج.


----------

